# Grunt Call Dimensions



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

I was on another site and someone asked about the dimensions used to turn a grunt call so I thought I would pass along the ones that work for me. 

Thought maybe one or two folks might want to see how they are done.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Ghost, thanks for posting this, have you ever done without the 1.5 inch part were the reed and expansion tube are attached to?


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Ghost, thanks for posting this, have you ever done without the 1.5 inch part were the reed and expansion tube are attached to?


I haven't. You need a little room for the rest of the reed which you know since you have made one. It also helps with the area the sound has to move in. I don't see a reason you couldn't shorten it some if you are using the expansion tube but you would not want to if you aren't since this acts as a resonance chamber. 

Remember that you are building, in essence, a musical instrument and they work in a certain way that we can only change so much without changing the sound to the point they are no longer what we want.


----------

